# Calibration concerns



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I have been going about this all wrong. I have a 50" plasma tv and a 119" pull down screen. The screen pulls down over the tv. I have been calibrating with the screen up. I use the tv for.. well, tv viewing as well as games, but, I use the projector for movies. I use the sound system for both games and movies and some tv shows ( Dexter, True Blood, Weeds, etc)

Thoughts?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Chad

Definitely have the screen in the position where you're most concerned about the sound. The larger reflective surface will act differently - not to mention some filtering in the mids and highs between it's back side and the wall behind that may impact overall response.

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. I can't believe it took me so much time to figure this one out. I'm about to upgrade to a receiver with the auto calibration program and wanted to make sure I get it right.

And..

I'll be ordering another case... or two in the next month or so


----------

